# I don't give a fuck



## jcgonzales

Moderator note:
Threads on the same expression merged.

Hi!, how could I say: "I don't give a fuck" in French?


----------



## Ellea1

Hello,

Je m'en fous, j'en ai rien à faire, j'en ai rien à foutre


----------



## jcgonzales

merci beaucoup!


----------



## philhall

there's *rien à branler *too...


----------



## Muniam

If you happen to speak to someone from Québec, "J'me tabarnacle"  (prononcé tabarnak) also works and has about the same strength.
 
Careful, it's really not proper French (or English).


----------



## Guilhem 128

"J'en ai rien à branler/taper/foutre/faire/cirer/battre."
That should do it. The underlined examples being the rudest ones.


----------



## xiancee

"Peu me chaut" ou "peu m'en chaut" les deux se disent!


----------



## quantum

another very rude one (more for men) : "je m'en bats les couilles"


----------



## Guilhem 128

Il y a "Je m'en balance." aussi, bref, il y a le choix...


----------



## Mtrain17

_Je m'en fous de toi_

_Je m'en fiche de toi_

_I don't give a damn/fuck about you_


----------



## orlando09

How about je m'en branle ? - anyway, yes there is plenty of choice. Peu me chaut seems a bit polite Xiancee


----------



## xiancee

Ok dans la cour de récré il se dit en ce moment "Je m'en tamponne le coquillard" et il y a une option " avec une patte d'alligator (femelle)"


----------



## Ellea1

xiancee said:


> "Peut me chaut" ou "peut m'en chaut" les deux se disent!


 
Never heard those


----------



## xiancee

Ellea1 said:


> Never heard those



C'est le verbe "chaloir"!


----------



## orlando09

.. as also in "nonchalant" (which we have in English). I looked it up and apparently it originally meant to get heated up about something


----------



## Ellea1

xiancee said:


> C'est le verbe "chaloir"!


 
Thanks for this clarification

I must admit 'peut m'en chaut' is an interesting one and less common.


----------



## jcgonzales

je l'ai trouvé. ce n'est pas: peut me chaut. c'est: peu me chaut!!!


----------



## xiancee

My bad! I will amend!


----------



## jscottseptembre

salut à tous

lequel parmis ceux est le plus vulgaire?

"j'en ai rien à foutre"
"j'en ai rien à branler"
"j'en ai rien à battre" je ne sais pas si celui-ci est même vulgaire

aussi parmi les autres qui existent (balancer, ficher, taper)

merci


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

La deuxième, un peu plus vulgaire.
La troisième, connais pas, mais, par contre :
Je m'en bats les couilles.
Vulgaire, pareil...


----------



## daniel2244

"Rien à battre" n'est pas réellement vulgaire plutôt familier, mais moins employé, c'est vrai.
CF. http://www.linguapop.com/article-20752760.html


----------



## Ellea1

Hi,

J'en ai rien à cirer


----------



## broglet

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> La deuxième, un peu plus vulgaire.
> La troisième, connais pas, mais, par contre :
> Je m'en bats les couilles.
> Vulgaire, pareil...


est-ce qu'une femme dirait "Je m'en bats le con"?


----------



## Ellea1

Probably! I've never heard it though.

It would be rather j'en ai rien a foutre, but I've heard some who use "Je m'en bats les couilles" :d

Je m'en cague (maybe more old-fashioned one) :d
Je m'en contrefiche (informal but not vulgar)
J'en ai rien à secouer


----------



## Kecha

broglet said:


> est-ce qu'une femme dirait "Je m'en bats le con"?


non !

des fois je dis "je m'en bats les couilles" quand même, et si un homme proteste en disant que je n'en ai pas, je propose d'emprunter les siennes 

"je m'en tamponne le coquillard"
"je m'en branle, mais d'une force !"
"j'en ai rien à carrer"


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Je n'en ai rien à faire.


----------



## Lyloo14

Hi Jscott 

La plus vulgaire de tes propositions est sans conteste "je n'en ai rien à branler", on peut aussi dire "je m'en branle"
"Je m'en bat les couilles" est aussi très vulgaire, voire plus 

@ broglet


broglet said:


> est-ce qu'une femme dirait "Je m'en bats le con"?


NOOOOO, for the simple reason that we have nothing that can "battre" (swing) between the legs


----------



## gardian

_*Je m'en fous.*_


----------



## broglet

Lyloo14 said:


> NOOOOO, for the simple reason that we have nothing that can "battre" (swing) between the legs


I'm sorry to hear this, but does 'battre' really mean 'swing' in this context?


----------



## Lyloo14

Well broglet, I won't go into details ahem....err ...but yes!
In fact ... "Je m'en bat les couilles" means "je bat mes couilles avec mon sexe" (to stay polite), but le sexe en question bat (swings, like a bell) entre les jambes (c'est imagé), now pleeease don't ask me to explain that in english, I have a particular lack of vocabulary in this field


----------



## Guerric

Lyloo14 said:


> In fact ... "Je m'en bat les couilles" means "je bat mes couilles avec mon sexe" (to stay polite)



Is this a wild guess, or do you have some evidence to offer?


----------



## Lyloo14

Well ...wild certainly  and no, I for myself have no evidence of this 
Now this is what was explained to me when I was younger.
Also, the first thing that "bat" naturally there is what I explained, though you're free to try with any other accessory...


----------



## DearPrudence

Ellea1 said:


> Je m'en fous, j'en ai rien à faire, j'en ai rien à foutre


This is what I would have said as well. Not polite at all, but not really vulgar either.

And just because I heard it said twice by a woman in two days (+ several times by a man as well), I'll write another one here although I don't approve of it:
 (vulgar) *"Je m'en bats les steaks"*


----------



## Guerric

L'expression "Je m'en bats les couilles" exprime une action de l'énonciateur.
Il est donc logique selon moi que ce ne soit pas à l'aide de quelque chose qui le fait déjà en permanence (selon les sous-vêtements portés).

De plus, ton explication ne fonctionne pas avec la variante féminine : Je m'en bats les steaks/escalopes. 

Pour éviter tout malentendu, il m'est arrivé d'utiliser l'expression :
"Je m'en claque les c*uilles par terre", qui ne laisse aucune ambiguïté. 

(Pardon aux familles, tout ça...)


----------



## Guerric

Après mûre réflexion, je crois en fait que l'expression dont tout cela est tiré est "je m'en bats l'œil" ou "je m'en tamponne le coquillard" (expression que ma mère utilise).

Voir cette page pour plus de détails.


----------



## broglet

je propose aussi "je m'en gratte le cul" et "je m'en allume la bite"


----------



## Lyloo14

Guerric said:


> Après mûre réflexion, je crois en fait que l'expression dont tout cela est tiré est "je m'en bats l'œil" ou "je m'en tamponne le coquillard" (expression que ma mère utilise).
> 
> Voir cette page pour plus de détails.


 
That could perfectly be the "root expression" as more often than not, one vulgar and imaged expression leads to several others


----------

